# Which lizards suitable for 3ft wide X 4ft high X 2ft deep?



## mandwhy (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi there! I'm new :2thumb:

I have been researching for what seems like forever which type of lizard to get. After much researching and browsing we came to the Chinese Water Dragon and were pretty much decided, however we can't have the vivarium wider than about 3ft in our current house and all of the care sheets say it needs to be like 6ft tall and 4ft - 6ft wide (yes I do know how big they can get) and as you are probably aware, trying to find a vivarium of such a size ready made/flat packed is not an easy task, they don't seem to exist other than custom made!

I would actually love to make my own custom made viv one day but this will be my first reptile and I find it confusing enough working out what lamps to buy etc let alone actually building my own enclosure! It's the glass that bothers me, especially the doors :-\

So I ask you experts, could I put a chinese water dragon in this size vivarium (it is the vivexotic wooden kind) until I have worked out how to build one/roped my dad into it, or will it grow at such a ludicrous rate (i.e how long does it take to get to full size) that I should just get another type of lizard? If so, can you recommend any species that I can start reading up about? 

A fairly large species would be nice, or maybe two smaller. I'm not worried about reasonably complex requirements, this will be my only lizard so will have my undivided attention 

Oh there is also the option to divide the viv into one 3ft X 3ft X 2ft and a 1ft X 3ft X 2ft underneath


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, and :welcome: to the forum. You would probably be better off posting this in the lizard section of the forum, as not everyone comes onto the newbie section. Cant help you myself, as I'm not really a lizard buff, but there are plenty of people on there who will.:2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

This is a toughy! Probably some kind of small, climbing lizard for sure. Maybe one ackie monitor?


----------



## mandwhy (Mar 1, 2012)

Good idea Grannykins I did wonder that myself, I guess I'll just copy and paste it there.

Kitschyduck yes I came across Ackies when browsing the forum, but in that particular thread it seemed that people don't think them very suitable for beginners, because they don't seem to like being handled etc? 

Anyway thank you will post this into the Lizards section!


----------

